
Love: A New Smart Contract Language for the Dune Network - infruset
https://medium.com/dune-network/love-a-new-smart-contract-language-for-the-dune-network-a217ab2255be
======
infruset
For context: this smart contract language is being developed in Ocaml by
engineers from OCamlPro, the firm behind the initial development of Tezos and
the subsequent fork "Dune Network". They are also behind the TzScan block
explorer, now Dunscan[0], and the Liquidity[1] smart contract language.

[0]: [https://dunscan.io/](https://dunscan.io/) (edited)

[1]: [https://www.liquidity-lang.org/](https://www.liquidity-lang.org/)

